# Having Drinks



## Blake Bowden (Mar 9, 2013)

Lol!!


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 10, 2013)

LOL...I'm using this!


----------



## Ashlar76 (Mar 10, 2013)

Lol, too funny. Had to save that one to share, lol.


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 14, 2013)

So that's where you were Friday night last year's Grand Lodge weekend!

Wild Bill_Lins and I were on the patio at Crickets!  Of course, we had enough sense not to look at the mirror!

Go figure.

:beer:


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 14, 2013)

KSigMason said:


> LOL...I'm using this!



already did.


----------



## Ashlar76 (Mar 14, 2013)

jwhoff said:


> already did.



Me too, lol.


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Trip (Mar 15, 2013)

Lol 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Bwell027 (Jun 8, 2013)

YES! That's awesome!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

